

Map of All Undersea Internet Cables - tsally
http://world-secure-channel.com/uploads/map_cables(1).jpg

======
vaksel
whats that island on top of Australia that has no cables going to it?

~~~
opticksversi
This island?: <http://images.google.com/images?q=papua+new+guinea+australia>

